# Maestro Resprays



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

Has anyone had a respray from Maestro? If so, how were the results? I have a few chips in the carbon stays. Would they be noticable after a respray?


----------



## boonen (Mar 24, 2005)

If the chips are your only concern you could easily spray it yourself. Get some fine sandpaper, good clearcoat and a can of cleaner and some cloth. Sand the area around the chip till it is completly flush, apply several layers of clearcoat, let it dry for as long as you have the patience (usually it takes one or two days to completely harden the clearcoat). Then polish the resprayed area with cleaner and you won't see a thing of the chip.
If you aren't comfortable doing this yourself autorepair shops can do it for you as well, but be carefull who you hand your frame to because not all will be as carefull as you want them to.
If you also want a new colour of your frame you should sent it back ofcourse  
(sorry, can't help you on the quality of maestro, but I have heard it is better than the original Colnago paint which IMO isn't too good to begin with)


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

i've done this and it's pretty easy. the trick is in the sanding...just get a couple of grades and make the last super fine. it will take a while, but it looks fine.

ps - DON'T use a coarse sand paper at all...it will totally chew up the clearcoat.


----------

